# 9th Anniversary Logo Contest FINALS!! - VOTE HERE!!



## jeff (Nov 3, 2012)

Here are the 3 finalists for the 9th Anniversary Logo Contest

The voting ends 7 days from the time this thread was posted. The top vote-getter in this poll WINS.

Good luck to the entrants! Feel free to post comments below, but let's not try to sway the vote with critique or compliment of any one entry.

The original contest announcement and rules are here. 
The semi-final vote was here.

All entries were resized to 800x600. Click the thumbnail to see the image.

GOOD LUCK TO THE FINALISTS!!

A: 


B: 

C:


----------



## randyrls (Nov 3, 2012)

That is tough!  Good luck to all three entrants!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 4, 2012)

Even though I entered a logo, voted for mine and didn't get chosen into the top three, I feel these ARE the best three entries. Good call!


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2012)

No clear winner yet. Get those votes in!

Anyone who did not make it to the finals is welcome to post their logo entry in this thread.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 5, 2012)

*I WANT MY MUG*

okay i voted, now where are my mugs?


----------



## asyler (Nov 6, 2012)

hard vote ,, all are great,,


----------



## jeff (Nov 7, 2012)

The poll is winding down. Please get your vote in!


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 8, 2012)

Voted!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 8, 2012)

*No Vote for me*

None of them churn my butter or float my boat so I guess I'll pass this year.


----------



## jeff (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a bump to remind anyone who has not yet voted to get it done!

Thanks!


----------



## 76winger (Nov 9, 2012)

Missed all the bumps this week due to way too much working at work and home. Glad I opened the announcements up and found the link here to cast my vote.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 9, 2012)

Things didn't work out so great when I voted earlier this week, so I think I'll this one pass so the right one wins

Jim Smith


----------



## jeff (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the votes!

We have our winner, logo "A", submitted by [profile=MartinPens]Martin Osborn[/profile]

Martin wins a $200 gift certificate to the penmaking supply vendor of his choice OR a $200 gift certificate to Amazon.com, and one of each item on which the logo is used (mugs, hats, whatever we make...)

Congrats Martin!


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations Martin. 

Isn't this the second year you've taken this? Not only an artist making a pen, but also an artist using one.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations Martin! I could use a Drill Dr. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations Martin.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'm glad to have such a great place to jump in with some graphic design skills. I actually came up with this design a year ago when working on the 8th Anniversary. Inspiration struck!

Chuck, if you want to come to my shop, you can use my Drill Dr. And show me a thing or two about kitless turnings. : ) 

Thanks!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome job and congratulations. I really liked what you put together!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats and well done Martin!!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 11, 2012)

As with your pens your quality of work is outstanding. Well done!


----------



## AKPenTurner (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats, Martin!
I was rooting for yours all along... great job!!


----------



## boxerman (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats Martin 2 years in row wow.:biggrin:


----------

